
Mathematically detecting stock market bubbles before they burst - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111031220609.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
sskates
Aren't all quants that work as speculators (eg math PhDs at hedge funds and
prop trading firms) trying to do exactly this? I would be really surprised if
they've found anything novel. Thousands of really smart people have been
looking at this exact same data for a long time.

------
ColinWright
I see your submission has also been flagged - 8 points in under 2 hours and
languishing down in the 70s, perhaps now lower.

There's something fundamentally broken about flagging.

